

Microsoft Acquires MetricsHub - vyrotek
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsazure/archive/2013/03/04/microsoft-acquires-metricshub.aspx

======
dewiz
plus: <http://blog.metricshub.com/2013/03/04/future-of-metricshub/>

>>As for the future – we’ll have more to share on that – in the future!

:-)

